
The Future of America’s Contest with China - known
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/01/13/the-future-of-americas-contest-with-china
======
known
[http://archive.vn/88huO](http://archive.vn/88huO)

------
Fjolsvith
I am curious how this article would have been written after the Phase 1 trade
deal with China.

